# Renewing U.S. driver's license



## travelinhobo

Searched for this, but didn't see anything. I was wondering what you expats do when your US driver's license is about to expire and you want to renew it. This would be for those of you who don't drive ( thus, you don't have a MX license), but keep it as a form of ID for whatever reason. Is there a way to renew a license on line, or do I have to return to the states to do it? I realize every state is different.
Thanks.


----------



## DNP

travelinhobo said:


> Searched for this, but didn't see anything. I was wondering what you expats do when your US driver's license is about to expire and you want to renew it. This would be for those of you who don't drive ( thus, you don't have a MX license), but keep it as a form of ID for whatever reason. Is there a way to renew a license on line, or do I have to return to the states to do it? I realize every state is different.
> Thanks.


Which state?

Check your state's DMV on line to see if you can renew it on line or by mail


----------



## travelinhobo

I don't actually have a home, which is why I was throwing the question out. My current license is from OR, but haven't lived there in years and it'll expire in August. I know someone in ID, whose address I can use, but I don't live there.


----------



## tepetapan

Am I missing something? Why go to a Mexico expat forum to ask about an Oregan driver´s license renewal? Why not just go to the Oregon state web page and find your answer?


----------



## RVGRINGO

Some states allow one online renewal. After you have used up that option, getting a license in the Mexican state, where you live, is the next step. It is honored in the USA and elsewhere; not a problem.


----------



## makaloco

travelinhobo said:


> I don't actually have a home, which is why I was throwing the question out. My current license is from OR, but haven't lived there in years and it'll expire in August. I know someone in ID, whose address I can use, but I don't live there.


Some US states issue an official ID for non-drivers, so you might look into getting one of those. But it's likely that they'll require proof of residency. I have a US license from a state I haven't lived in since the Gerald Ford administration, and I've always renewed it during visits to my family (it has to be done in person). But in contrast to previous years, the DMV folks now ask pointed questions to verify that I actually live at the address on the license. Last time I mumbled that I was "now retired in Mexico" and they renewed it anyhow, but I don't know that I'll get away with that again. I do have a Mexico DL, so I'm not overly concerned. The US license is handy as ID when I'm visiting there, but I won't flat-out lie in order to keep it.


----------



## travelinhobo

Ok. Thanks guys. I never even thought about getting a foreign license because I never drive outside the states.


----------

